# Metal lanterns from Hobby Lobby



## BakerBert (Feb 22, 2013)

I will be picking up my second T soon an A. versicolor sling and i wanted to put it in a show tank when it is big enough. 

My girlfriend would like me to put it in to something like this. (fancy and showy for the living room)















Snapped these pics at Hobby lobby today. 
All these are at least 10" wide/deep, 20" tall and have a locking front door. 

Seems like these would work; 
Add a plastic/plexiglass bottom for the substrate, a few pieces of screen in the right spots and I should have a fancy arboreal tank.

Or am i way off? 
Would something like this work?
anything I should be concerned about?   
Has anyone used something like this before? 

Thank you in advance for your advice and help, 

Bert

---------- Post added 02-22-2013 at 03:33 PM ----------

Never Mind, i somehow over looked this thread. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ossible-arboreal-enclosure&highlight=lanterns

please lock/delete/disregard this thread.

Sorry about that,

Bert


----------



## Tyrantula138 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think if its done right, it would be awesome. Ive been wanting to do this for a long time.
I say go for it.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing this myself. I have a metal and glass lantern with great airflow in the top cap (openwork filigree) and I just sealed the metal botom and all the glass edges with aquarium silicone. 

I have a small adult male P. pulcher that could go in there. It would probably be temporary until I get something better. 

My concern is that it might be small for him and he might get a foot caught somewhere.




I found AbraxasComplex's lantern inspiring: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?225972-Decorative-glass-lanterns-Possible-arboreal-enclosure


----------

